# Sleeping in bed/on couch



## hockeydawg48 (May 2, 2008)

I've heard that you shouldn't let your dog sleep in your bed, or jump up onto the couch. Is that true? I love my dog sleeping at the foot of my bed and snoring away....


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

I'd let my dogs sleep in the bed if I had enough room! LOL

But over 150lbs of dog plus two people is just too much.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

You shouldn't let your dogs sleep on the bed with you if you dislike snoring, kicking, or fur on the comforter. Otherwise, I think you're good to go.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

The problem is when you allow them to do those things whenever they want, and not only when they are invited. If the dog can get on the couch when HE wants, what happens when your friends come over and want to sit on the couch.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

There seems to be some confusion about bed/couch/furniture. The real issue is will they obey you when you ask them to get off, move or to stay off completely. 
That's where people run into problems... when the dog won't follow commands...it's a training issue not a bed/couch issue.
Alpha...they do make XL King size beds you know!


----------



## Noah (Apr 17, 2008)

I love having my dog on the bed. For some reason being on the bed has become a thing of dominance and who is alpha in the human idea. It only is a problem if your dog gets possessive and won't let you on the bed, or move around.


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

I let my dog sleep in my bed too. I can't imagine her anywhere else.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

If your dog growls when you (or your SO or your kids, etc.) get on the bed (or couch), or won't get off when you tell him to get off, or in any way acts possessive of the bed or couch, then he loses all bed/couch privileges immeidately. But if he's well behaved and not possessive, than no harm in it.


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

I like the whole bed to myself ... so nope, I don't let our dogs on my bed. (Well, sometimes, by invitation only and they need to get off immediately when I say so)

I do love having them sleep near the bed. I feel much safer and protected with at least one of them near. 

I have new furniture so, I don't let either one of them on them.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

We don't let the dogs on the furniture, but that is only so the cats have a place up higher to get away from them (and because the dogs like to roll in mud, but I don't really like to sit or sleep in it). As long as the dog only gets up there when you invite and will get down when ask then it is fine. If they are not getting off when you say so, then no furniture privelages for them.


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

TooneyDogs said:


> There seems to be some confusion about bed/couch/furniture. The real issue is will they obey you when you ask them to get off, move or to stay off completely.
> That's where people run into problems... when the dog won't follow commands...it's a training issue not a bed/couch issue.
> Alpha...they do make XL King size beds you know!


I agree.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

My dogs sleep with me, but do not get on the bed without my permission. They're allowed to use the sofa and recliner, with permission first. My reason for requiring permission first is to keep my furniture and bedding clean and free of the mess from wet feet!


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

jesirose said:


> ...what happens when your friends come over and want to sit on the couch.


There's always the floor!  

I find my carpets stay cleaner by letting the dogs up on the second hand furniture. I've never been "houseproud" anyway, but totally agree the dog should be instantly responsive to your request to get off.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

harrise said:


> There's always the floor!
> 
> I find my carpets stay cleaner by letting the dogs up on the second hand furniture. I've never been "houseproud" anyway, but totally agree the dog should be instantly responsive to your request to get off.


Most adults don't sit on the floor....that is where the dog should sit.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Well, 'round here most folk don't measure up to furniture privileges. If they don't like the floor, there's still the door.


----------

